# grrrrrrrrrr am soooooooo annoyed !!!!



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

omg i called royal canin to become a member of their breeder club they ask 

do you have a prefix - yes i do 
do you have 2 or more queens - yes i have 3 
can you order 20kg of food - yes i can 

and then omg they say that cause my girls are not a yr old i cant be a member thats such a joke they are going to be breeding queens once they reach 1yr + and i am willing to pay for 20kg worth of food now and they say no  and that its upto the rep that comes to visit, which is strange as i was told if you paid for the 20kg that you didnt need a rep to come and visit you, am so annoyed as now i either wait for the rep to call me or i go else where to buy rc food !!!!!!!!


has anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Join Hills instead, they are far better, I've just stopped getting the Royal Canin ones.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> Join Hills instead, they are far better, I've just stopped getting the Royal Canin ones.


yes i am a member of hills not yet order from them tho,  but thank you i might just try them instead


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Royal Canin are getting a bit too big for their boots, the kitten packs are nothing special, the thing is, you are doing them a favour getting them new customers, I think they are forgetting that.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I wonder if they would change their tune if you told them you have a website ....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

You can join if you have 4 adult cats instead if that helps


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

yes very true guys !!!! to think you are also ordering at least £65 worth of food each time also so i dont get it lol awww well 

what do you mean Jen you can order if you have 4 adult cats ?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Rraa said:


> I wonder if they would change their tune if you told them you have a website ....


yea would probally ask me to advertise them on there and they might think about it lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I know someone who joined,saying she was a breeder and registered(she wasnt)she had a couple of young pedigrees,hasnt bred them and never had any probs joining! i get my rc food from another online suppliers,and pay less getting it from them,than i would from royal canin themselves.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I've just had a cat die in my arms today !


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Loving your new signature Angelina, it brilliant!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I've just had a cat die in my arms today, just live and let live!


oh gosh am sorry hun


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Loving your new signature Angelina, it brilliant!


Thanks Chrissy. but putting that aside, what's happened with your cat? You said you had one die today?

Don't say if you don't want to.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Oh get a life for God sake, I've just had a cat die in my arms today and you are blathering over such trivial stuff !  just live and let live!


*oh so sorry to hear that chrissy, had the cat been ill *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Thanks Chrissy. but putting that aside, what's happened with your cat? You said you had one die today?
> 
> Don't say if you don't want to.


put it on the rainbow bridge bit A, bit too upset still to talk about it


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Stacey, iam all for you, ive been to loads of shows were your mentor was there, imo she breeds some of the best bengals in the country and iam sure she wouldnt sell you anything crap.

ive just had the rc breeder scheme papaerwork through. it says to join you must 
have your own prefix,
Agree to give them new owner addreses
And have a minimum of 2 queens or 4 adult cats
Iwould ring them again.

Only one cat on the day can win, so your turn will come iam sure, 
hugs jen


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

> Agree to give them new owner addreses


Not getting at anybody.

Just interested from a professional viewpoint as not bought a kitten so don't know from personal experience.

Are all breeders asked to pass on kitten buyer details by the company if they have a kitten pack agreement for food?

Do you inform the buyer that is what you are going to do?


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Janee said:


> Not getting at anybody.
> 
> Just interested from a professional viewpoint as not bought a kitten so don't know from personal experience.
> 
> ...


I always explain to my new owners and you have to give them a copy of the paperwork anyway.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Janee said:


> Not getting at anybody.
> 
> Just interested from a professional viewpoint as not bought a kitten so don't know from personal experience.
> 
> ...


i havent given out any of their kitten packs yet but i would inform them i was doing this, i always take there address for the insurance and never had any objections yet.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I didnt know the adresses are getting passed on to rc when i bought my cats and dogs 

So many opinions are that rc isnt good food anyway which surprises me that most of the breeders are feeding rc and recommending it to new owners.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Natik said:


> I didnt know the adresses are getting passed on to rc when i bought my cats and dogs
> 
> So many opinions are that rc isnt good food anyway which surprises me that most of the breeders are feeding rc and recommending it to new owners.


Well what have you heard that is wrong with it????? cos I have switched on to it from other brands with success


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Stacey, iam all for you, ive been to loads of shows were your mentor was there, imo she breeds some of the best bengals in the country and iam sure she wouldnt sell you anything crap.
> 
> ive just had the rc breeder scheme papaerwork through. it says to join you must
> have your own prefix,
> ...


thank you Jen 
and lets hope we meet at a show soon  love to see your babies there 
and ok i will give them a call as i do have adults but all neutered now tho well except one that i am waiting to have done


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Well what have you heard that is wrong with it????? cos I have switched on to it from other brands with success


thats what i was thinking as i was planning to change from my brand Eagle to rc ??? but everyone says its great hence the fact i am changing


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Natik said:


> I didnt know the adresses are getting passed on to rc when i bought my cats and dogs
> 
> So many opinions are that rc isnt good food anyway which surprises me that most of the breeders are feeding rc and recommending it to new owners.


If I was a breeder I would actually include in the documentation when handing the kitten over whether a buyer is agreeable to their personal identifiable information being sent to the food/insurance company. It could be included in the contract as a tick box - just like you do when you sign up on the web for certain things.

People are not that good at remembering information that has been given to them - this is a generalisation so not a dig at the quoted poster.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Janee said:


> If I was a breeder I would actually include in the documentation when handing the kitten over whether a buyer is agreeable to their personal identifiable information being sent to the food/insurance company. It could be included in the contract as a tick box - just like you do when you sign up on the web for certain things.
> 
> People are not that good at remembering information that has been given to them - this is a generalisation so not a dig at the quoted poster.


i remember when you use to get iams packs they had in there a form that the new owner use fill in if they wanted too  i think that was always a good idea then its upto the owner if they want mail etc from that company


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Natik said:


> I didnt know the adresses are getting passed on to rc when i bought my cats and dogs
> 
> So many opinions are that rc isnt good food anyway which surprises me that most of the breeders are feeding rc and recommending it to new owners.


I fed one of my Queens the Queen 34 during her pregnancy and she was in so much better condition than after her last litter when she wasn`t on it...I was really impressed with it...so what have you heard????


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Well what have you heard that is wrong with it????? cos I have switched on to it from other brands with success


So many people on here were saying that it doesnt have enough percentege of meat as an ingredient  that its crappy food.
But then most of the breeders feeding it. I just know that breeders are getting a percentege of the food.


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Natik said:


> So many people on here were saying that it doesnt have enough percentege of meat as an ingredient  that its crappy food.
> But then most of the breeders feeding it. I just know that breeders are getting a percentege of the food.


That could apply to all dry food if thats the only food you feed your cats.
I use RC as a free food but mine eat a lot of meat and wet food....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

my colourpoint has just come back from stud, iam now fedding her rc babycat, she usually has quite large litters so i want to build her up.
Ive heard nothing about it being crap,


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

same here mine have the dried food all day but get 
fresh meat and fish daily .......... they eat better than me i think lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I always thought its good food too until people on here put me off it. But to be honest since i stopped feeding my cats rc my cats went "downhill" coat-wise. So i put them back on the royal canin. 
People on here said when it doesnt state what amout of meat the food has or if its anything like 4% meat then its not good. Its the same for wet food.
So many on here say orjien is great.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Natik said:


> I always thought its good food too until people on here put me off it. But to be honest since i stopped feeding my cats rc my cats went "downhill" coat-wise. So i put them back on the royal canin.
> People on here said when it doesnt state what amout of meat the food has or if its anything like 4% meat then its not good. Its the same for wet food.
> So many on here say orjien is great.


Theres alot of people on the forum that think orijen is the best food there is, mention any thing else and its crap.

Ive tried it but it didnt agree with my cats, gonna stick with pets at home dry for the boys, its the only thing ive tried that agrees with them.
Kittens an moms are going on baby cat so far so good.

They get coley, chicken, tuna etc aswell so there getting everything they need and more.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Natik said:


> I always thought its good food too until people on here put me off it. But to be honest since i stopped feeding my cats rc my cats went "downhill" coat-wise. So i put them back on the royal canin.
> People on here said when it doesnt state what amout of meat the food has or if its anything like 4% meat then its not good. Its the same for wet food.
> So many on here say orjien is great.


I would personally stick to what brand suits my cats and how well they do on it.
I have also experimented with various other brands like Burns, Orijen etc. and both of them gave my cats the runs.


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree, its what suits your cats the most. We all have our own preferences.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Natik said:


> So many opinions are that rc isnt good food anyway which surprises me that most of the breeders are feeding rc and recommending it to new owners.


My cats thrive on it.

Liz


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

lizward said:


> My cats thrive on it.
> 
> Liz


AS do all of mine,ive never heard of the queen 34 though i feed the kitten 34/36.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> AS do all of mine,ive never heard of the queen 34 though i feed the kitten 34/36.


It's only available through the breeder club.

Liz


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Queen is only available to buy through the RC breeder club as far as I'm aware.

I had no problem joining the rep came round & it was really straight forward.
I do have 4 queens & a stud & I did have a litter due, perhaps this helped.
I do live about 20 mins away from RC so perhaps that helped even more! 

Chrissy sorry about your cat - [[[Hugs]]]


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Im a bit puzzled by this! as i said befire someone i know has 1 young boy and 2 young girls(litter mates)was considering becoming a breeder and getting more cats had no problems joining,had rep round was given big bin for food and discounts.her cats were unregistered,she has no prefix as yet and didnt seen to have any problems.(i think she told them she was registered etc though)


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I think perhaps Stacey should try again - maybe the RC person was having an 'off' day it does happen


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

after everyones advice i will be calling again to see what my options are 

thank you all for your coments and advice


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have now removed most of the off topic conversation, please could you keep conversations polite and topic related.

thank you


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

staceyscats1 said:


> after everyones advice i will be calling again to see what my options are
> 
> thank you all for your coments and advice


*Have you had any joy stacey getting the RC yet *


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Try again Stacey - i joined with 3 queens although they say you can only join with 4/5 (i think??). But now i have 5 

I think it depends on the Rep hun. My rep is lovely and she bought her supervisor with her too. I see them both at shows


----------

